# Sticky  All the info and links youll need to successfully get to .901 rooted and have a Custom Rom!



## swc2001

SEE POST # 6 FOR BETTER INSTRUCTIONS!! 
PUT TOGETHER BY:
(TERROR_1) 
ON THE XDA WEB SITE!!

Well as the title implies this is simply a thread to help those people who want to have .901 rooted on a custom Rom.

.901 radio gives infinitely better reception for data (No more data drops in iffy areas,especially if you use cdma only) and has a better Kernal.
Here is where to get Roms for .901 http://rootzwiki.com...ith-custom-rom/

Also go and read this in the Bionic Forums.... This will teach you how to use Pathsaver. Pathsaver is what you will use to get to .901... be sure to read posts 23 and 24.... you can skip the rest. Maybe read post 1. http://www.bionicfor...k-method-3.html

Download the Pathsaver file here Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites! and follow their procedurein the previous link to Bionic Forums. Youll be there in No time.

Hope that helps. And maybe give me a thanks..... its linked directly to my brain and gives me a shot of endorphins.

I take No credit for the procedure just gathering the info into one location.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general & stickied.


----------



## lpmboss

interesting....


----------



## deitiphobia

Pete peve of mine when post that link to other post get stickied as if they make things simpler.

I'm going to walk through this process and see if I can come up with a numbered step by step guide, that doesn't link to other pages, on how to go about getting a Bionic to .901 with root. Most of these instructions seem so vague and are written almost as if an expectation that the reader knows way more than they do.

I would caution anyone to take a long deep breath before trying to go to .901. Myself, and others according to what I've read on forums, have hosed their bionics requiring quite a bit of work to bring back to life. Took me 4hrs. I think one of the reasons might be due to the confusing instructions. Not blaming anyone, it's just the nature of such things.

Just ranting.


----------



## swc2001

Iposted this on 3 sites. On one of them someone took the links I provided and used those peoples information from the links and made a stellar guide. Ima have to find that. Honestly it was way better than what I did. I thjnk it may have been xda I will check.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## swc2001

Thanks to Terror_1 on the XDA site for putting this together.

" Original post can be found [HERE] [HERE] and [HERE]

Standard disclaimer applies. I am not forcing you to follow this guide or any part thereof you are responsible for anything that you do.

Thanks to kedriastral, P3Droid, RealBBB, CellZealot, swc2001, Daybreak, and darkstarsinner

From what I hear the 901 radio provides the Bionic with much better reception and will help to alleviate the data drops that are so frequent to many of us. I take no credit for this guide it is more of an extension of the original post.

First thing you will need are the drivers.
Bionic 32bit Windows v5.4.0
Bionic 64bit Windows v5.4.0

Howdy,
Motorola Droid Bionic Only;
Proceed with RISK. Proceed with fully charged battery.

An update for those pondering what to do.

P3Droid's Bionic Path Saver is a large download which also has pieces you should have on your computer. RealBBB has modified the run script which corrects some things. P3Droid has updated his original post as well. Some of the pices in the Bionic Path saver is update893.zip (vz signed update) and update901.zip (vz signed update).

I would suggest that those with CWM and or ROM Manager, make a nandroid backup before starting anything.

Rooted users;
There have been some changes since the original post. P3's first version did not maintain root. Even with forever root tweak applied. It seems RealBBB script corrects this issue.

If you have run the script a second time, you might end up with booting only to the fastboot screen and no further. To correct this issue, you will want to re-push the offending file. The main issue has been the cdt.bin file. RealBBB has already taken this from the update901.zip and has included it as cdt.901 That means you want to open a dos box and move to the directory where P3Droids files are located. (ie; c:bionicpathsaver ) From here you will issue the push command to replace the offending file. moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901 or download P3droid's simple batch file which does this

Bionic Path Saver 1 Click or with BBB already built in Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

There have been enough people which have run this script as beta testers, and some things have since been tweaked and corrected.

When you come up to the black droid screen with the triangle. Known as stock recovery (push the up+down volume buttons together) continue on loading the update893.zip file and you could stop there and reboot. Or if you want to bring it all the way up, you also run the update901.zip file right after the 893 finishes. then reboot, and the script will then finish out the rest. I myself stopped at 5.5.893 and double checked root, and forever root tweak. I then simply went into stock recovery and ran the update901.zip. I am at 5.9.901 rooted working good.

No slamming allowed = convey a full thought

RealBBB file with runmeBBB batch http://dl.dropbox.co...236/BPS_fix.rar from posting here Bionic Path Saver 1-Click Method - Page 4

A shout out to
P3Droid, RealBBB, CellZealot for the real work

Once all this has been done you can go ahead and check out the 901 patched ROMS.

Just for good measure you should wipe data, cache, dalvik, and format system for all ROMS.


Eclipse V2.0 (.901 Patched) 

KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible)

Liberty (.901 OTA Compatible) 
​If you run into problems you should be able to find everything that you need [HERE]"

(ORIGINAL POSTING BY TERROR_1) http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21149560


----------



## frostincredible

Anyone on 901 still having data drops? Any other outstanding issues?


----------



## swc2001

frostincredible said:


> Anyone on 901 still having data drops? Any other outstanding issues?


Well if you use this thread it should eliminate those nasty drops. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14881-Are-you-having-Constant-Data-Drops?-Try-this!-It-worked-for-me.#entry374867

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATBense

I got frustrated trying to follow this thread because the instruction sets were incomplete from my experience. So I wrote the exact procedures that I did in order to obtain root with .901 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15003-obtain-901-base-update-with-root-coherently-written/


----------



## tacomatrd4x402

After flashing the Eclipse 901 patch, my system version reads 5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

why?


----------



## realbbb

tacomatrd4x402 said:


> After flashing the Eclipse 901 patch, my system version reads 5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> why?


Eclipse built off that version system.

BBB
If I wasnt right, I would know.


----------



## frostincredible

tacomatrd4x402 said:


> After flashing the Eclipse 901 patch, my system version reads 5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> why?


That's the base system for Eclipse....system version and radio/kernel can be different,


----------



## toshibitsu

tacomatrd4x402 said:


> After flashing the Eclipse 901 patch, my system version reads 5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> why?


that's just what that rom is based off of, but you're still on the 901 radio.


----------



## adam

can anyone point me in the right direction for a working kinetix 1.0 .901 compatible rom? megaupload is done for.


----------



## ranlil

I've tried twice and at the very end in the recovery mode, I have a yellow triangle with ! inside and an android, I try using the volume buttons to make a selection. Nothing! Anybody know how I can get going?


----------



## ranlil

ranlil said:


> I've tried twice and at the very end in the recovery mode, I have a yellow triangle with ! inside and an android, I try using the volume buttons to make a selection. Nothing! Anybody know how I can get going?


Sorry.. I've been going back and forth between my Bionic and Thrive and realized my mistake,


----------



## Prozac4me

swc2001 said:


> Thanks to Terror_1 on the XDA site for putting this together. " Original post can be found [HERE] [HERE] and [HERE] Standard disclaimer applies. I am not forcing you to follow this guide or any part thereof you are responsible for anything that you do. Thanks to kedriastral, P3Droid, RealBBB, CellZealot, swc2001, Daybreak, and darkstarsinner From what I hear the 901 radio provides the Bionic with much better reception and will help to alleviate the data drops that are so frequent to many of us. I take no credit for this guide it is more of an extension of the original post. First thing you will need are the drivers. Bionic 32bit Windows v5.4.0 Bionic 64bit Windows v5.4.0 Howdy, Motorola Droid Bionic Only; Proceed with RISK. Proceed with fully charged battery. An update for those pondering what to do. P3Droid's Bionic Path Saver is a large download which also has pieces you should have on your computer. RealBBB has modified the run script which corrects some things. P3Droid has updated his original post as well. Some of the pices in the Bionic Path saver is update893.zip (vz signed update) and update901.zip (vz signed update). I would suggest that those with CWM and or ROM Manager, make a nandroid backup before starting anything. Rooted users; There have been some changes since the original post. P3's first version did not maintain root. Even with forever root tweak applied. It seems RealBBB script corrects this issue. If you have run the script a second time, you might end up with booting only to the fastboot screen and no further. To correct this issue, you will want to re-push the offending file. The main issue has been the cdt.bin file. RealBBB has already taken this from the update901.zip and has included it as cdt.901 That means you want to open a dos box and move to the directory where P3Droids files are located. (ie; c:bionicpathsaver ) From here you will issue the push command to replace the offending file. moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901 or download P3droid's simple batch file which does this Bionic Path Saver 1 Click or with BBB already built in Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites! There have been enough people which have run this script as beta testers, and some things have since been tweaked and corrected. When you come up to the black droid screen with the triangle. Known as stock recovery (push the up+down volume buttons together) continue on loading the update893.zip file and you could stop there and reboot. Or if you want to bring it all the way up, you also run the update901.zip file right after the 893 finishes. then reboot, and the script will then finish out the rest. I myself stopped at 5.5.893 and double checked root, and forever root tweak. I then simply went into stock recovery and ran the update901.zip. I am at 5.9.901 rooted working good. No slamming allowed = convey a full thought RealBBB file with runmeBBB batch http://dl.dropbox.co...236/BPS_fix.rar from posting here Bionic Path Saver 1-Click Method - Page 4 A shout out to P3Droid, RealBBB, CellZealot for the real work Once all this has been done you can go ahead and check out the 901 patched ROMS. Just for good measure you should wipe data, cache, dalvik, and format system for all ROMS. Eclipse V2.0 (.901 Patched)  KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible) Liberty (.901 OTA Compatible) ​ If you run into problems you should be able to find everything that you need [HERE]" (ORIGINAL POSTING BY TERROR_1) http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21149560


Has anyone else experienced a barrage of force closes after flashing .901 Kinetix? I've tried the process three separate times, but the outcome is the same... :-( I'm not sure if I have a corrupted download, but since my idiot Uncle Sam took down megaupload (because people who download things are bad...mmm'kkkay!), I can't find a known working version. Has anyone else experienced this, or am I just an unlucky fella? As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## TopazAaron

If the OP gets ahold of me, with the files i'll create Direct download mirrors.


----------



## toast

Someone from xda had a mirror that i downloaded kin3tix from in the past month. I'm not sure if it's the 901 compatable, but i'm uploading now, and then you can take a look for yourself.



Code:


<br />
[URL=http://www.mediafire.com/]http://www.mediafire.com/[/URL]?kq7kxm4ike585xo<br />


----------

